# not sleep on the dock?



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

does anyone know how to keep the display from going to sleep while it's on the dock?

I love the "alarm clock" dock app, because it has the weather, date, any agenda items, etc. ... but after 1 minute it goes to "sleep", where it darkens somewhat and only shows the time.

Is there any way to keep this "sleep mode" from happening? I've went into settings>applications> and clicked "stay awake while charging", but that doesn't really do anything.

any suggestions?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Have not tested but sounds like what your wanting.
https://market.android.com/details?id=eu.thedarken.wl&feature=search_result


----------

